# Airlift rear shocks mk5/6 question



## imdarkrider (Oct 19, 2005)

How many of you that are running these are running bump stops? if so how much did you trim if any? anyone riding without?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Dont run them, switch them out now for something better. Koni, Bilstein, etc.


----------



## imdarkrider (Oct 19, 2005)

98DUB said:


> Dont run them, switch them out now for something better. Koni, Bilstein, etc.


Thanks for the answer to the question. :screwy:

Koni, bilstein = better shocks yet, but aren't low enough.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

imdarkrider said:


> Koni, bilstein = better shocks yet, but aren't low enough.


You dont know what your are talking about :facepalm:

Whatever you decide to run, dont run bump stops if you care about being 'low enough'


----------



## imdarkrider (Oct 19, 2005)

98DUB said:


> You dont know what your are talking about :facepalm:
> 
> Whatever you decide to run, dont run bump stops if you care about being 'low enough'


Pretty clear you're uneducated about shocks and they're sizes and xmax potential. :sly:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

i run konis with cut by half bump stops and sit right at the lip on 16's in the rear on airlift performance bags so please tell me how they dont go low


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

imdarkrider said:


> Pretty clear you're uneducated about shocks and they're sizes and xmax potential. :sly:


My Bilstein's go just as low as my airlift shocks did and I got more lift. Please enlighten me on your education, especially your bump stop knowledge. 



JettaGT8V80 said:


> i run konis with cut by half bump stops and sit right at the lip on 16's in the rear on airlift performance bags so please tell me how they dont go low


This ^


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol needs lower than konis or bilsteins, stil gonna use bump stops. :facepalm:


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

imdarkrider is right. I'm running bilstein rear without bump stops. Compared to the original shocks they are just 1cm lower. They go low but for ultimate low I'm going the buy h&r rear shocks, the ones that comes with the low coilover set. The good thing about bilstein is that they ride very good and you get a lot of lift....


----------



## imdarkrider (Oct 19, 2005)

crispy21 said:


> Lol needs lower than konis or bilsteins, stil gonna use bump stops. :facepalm:


Yeaaaaa... see If I can get lower with airlift, then I can use bump stops cut down to make suer I don't F anything up majorly and still get nice and low. I love how many trolls are on this site without any real ideas other than "well I do it this way so it's the only way"


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

imdarkrider said:


> Yeaaaaa... see If I can get lower with airlift, then I can use bump stops cut down to make suer I don't F anything up majorly and still get nice and low. I love how many trolls are on this site without any real ideas other than "well I do it this way so it's the only way"


You're and Idiot :thumbup:

I was giving you a suggestion to help you out. But you didn't want to here it. If you have rode in a car with the airlift rear shocks compared to Either Konis/Bilstein's you would understand. But you don't. So theres nothing I can do i guess. Maybe do a little research and you will see.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Here are some comparison shots I found online:
Stock VS Bilstein Sport (painted black)

Stock VS Airlifts

Bilstein Sport VS H&R

H&R VS Stock


Hope this helps...


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Bilstein vs. Airlift and, like I said, I still got the same drop.


----------



## Innovate (Feb 1, 2010)

I run airlift shocks with more than half bumpstops cut, gets really low but when you drive raised its so uncomfortable. I'd go with a shock that gets you as low but gets better lift.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

you have to watch your max psi when on airlifts right?

as in the shock maxes out before the bags are fully inflated?


----------

